# Cannabis THC Cures Cancer, Not CBD - Rick Simpson Oil Interview



## Locked (Jun 8, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lub4k4Vk5YQ[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Hamster.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamster, just incredible.....great find, thank you for sharing


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2016)

It was long, lol. 1 thing he said stood out in my mind, about how weed should be free from taxes and regulations, and yet it is the only way we have safe legal access is by it being controlled, regulated and taxed. The Whiskey Rebellion all over again.


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2016)

stinkyelements said:


> Hamster, just incredible.....great find, thank you for sharing



Thanks but I can't take credit for it. P Jammers posted it on another site and I am just sharing the info.


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks Hamster.



No problem Rose.  Wasn't sure if you saw it on the other site.


----------



## Cannapoop (Aug 30, 2022)

Cannabis is a plant grown and cultivated commercially across the globe. It is known by many names depending on its preparation and quality, including marijuana, trees, pot, dank, grass, green, kush, weed, hemp, hash, loud, and herb. These usually refer to the dried form or resin of the flowers or leaves of the plant. Scientists have identified multiple active compounds within cannabis (known as cannabinoids) that play a role in cannabis’ effects, including the psychoactive delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and cannabidiol (CBD).


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

Brother. Why don't you ever post on New threads and get to know everyone?


----------

